

Android G1 may not have enough space for future updates - DannoHung
http://www.i4u.com/article26382.html

======
DannoHung
I'm surprised that this is actually an issue, can someone who is more familiar
with the Android OS explain how the space available was consumed? Is it simply
a matter of adding tons of new binaries?

~~~
dannyr
I believe that each new update takes up more space.

When my G1 was upgraded to Cupcake, it started slowing down. What I did was I
uninstalled a number of apps and deleted a number of photos and my G1 was
snappy again.

